# Newbie: Just picked up TT-S Roadster



## Djgiovanni44 (Dec 30, 2020)

Greetings all from Florida.
I picked up this 2011, fully loaded, black beauty a couple of weekends ago to replace my 2009 TT 3.2

The plan is to bring it to dealership specification along with the obligatory cosmetic improvements and performance upgrades. The budget is US$5k all in.
Ambitious??? YES (I may extend myself where/if necessary), however, I have a very good canvas to start with. For now, the biggest problem and expense will be salvaging the paint for which I have another thread about. In this one, I will be documenting all works from small to large.

Stay tuned!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your new Roadster! 

You may find these posts of particular interest -

*FAQ - The Ultimate Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Roadster Compendium*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1813290

*FAQ - Mk2 TT Recommended Maintenance & Service*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1932049

It's highly recommended to perform an R&R on the roof flap servos to avoid problems with the top later on. Very easy DIY and not something any Audi or other Service shop will provide.

*How to: Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Convertible Top Flap Servo R&R*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1786641


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy


----------

